# Problemas para conectar Gentoo a WiFi [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola a todos:

Estoy intentado conectar una PC de escritorio con un Wireless adapter Nexxt lynx301 pero no lo estoy logrando.

Instalé wpa_supplicant y módulos del kernel según wiki. Gentoo reconoce el Wireless pero cuando quiero conectarme a un wifi doméstico, simplemente no se conecta, no tira ningún error.

Acá envío algo de data:

```
WIFI

Protocolo:   802.11g

Tipo de seguridad:   WPA2-Personal

Chip: Realtek RTL8192EU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter
```

Salida de dmesgcuando intenta conectarse (se repite lo mismo)

```
[   93.383429] wlp0s20u3: authentication with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:a0 timed out 

[  109.083808] wlp0s20u3: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:a0 

[  109.091285] wlp0s20u3: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:a0 (try 1/3) 

[  109.293432] wlp0s20u3: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:a0 (try 2/3) 

[  109.513430] wlp0s20u3: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:a0 (try 3/3)
```

Alguna idea de como puedo hacerlo andar?

Muchas graciasLast edited by natrix on Sun May 23, 2021 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luciernaga

Saludos:

Voy a darte unas opiniones por las cuales deberías transitar con cualquier adaptador inalámbrico ...

Emitir lsusb para determinar el dispositivo ...

Tener instalado linux-firmware en el equipo, (última versión 20210511) ...

Averiguar si Linux tiene soporte para el tipo de chip del adaptador wifi, al parecer ese Nexxt Lynx-301 fue construido para Windows, mal asunto ....

dmesg también puede aportar alguna información ...

Una vez conseguido el tipo de chip compilar el kernel apropiadamente, ...

Activar [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

Desactivar todo 'defautt' en Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN > y dejar activado solo el tipo de chip del adaptador.

Si esas medidas no funcionan probablemente sea necesario cargar el "firmware" en el núcleo.

Y por último desconectar la conexión cableada (RJ45) antes de reiniciar la máquina.

Gentoo advierte al usuario de la preferencia en conxiones cableadas sobre las inalámbricas en los manuales.

Con esas pautas deberías poder conseguir una conexión WiFi eficiente, (o no).

Suerte, espero tus noticias ...

----------

## Luciernaga

ls -l /sys/class/net para mostrar la interfaz.

zgrep CONFIG_PACKET /proc/config.gz, y/o grep CONFIG_PACKET /usr/src/linux/.config para averiguar si el núcleo tiene configurada la interfaz.

nano /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant_args="-B -M -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=1

#update_config=1

network={

ssid="nombredelawifi"

psk="clavedered"  (o passphrase)

scan_ssid=1

proto=RSN

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

group=CCMP TKIP

pairwise=CCMP TKIP

priority=5

}

chmod 600 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

wpa_passphrase <nombredelainterfaz> passphrase > clave.txt

cat clave.txt mostrará en pantalla el contenido de passphrase.

Suerte   :Shocked: 

----------

## natrix

Hola Luciernaga!!

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!! Excelente análisis!!!

Como mencionabas, el tema está en el soporte. Hay un bug en el kernel (https://bugs.gentoo.org/582168; https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo/pull/13782) donde el modulo oficial rtl8xxxu no lo detecta a pesar de que contempla estos dispositivos.

Por lo tanto hay que anular en el kernel el módulo  rtl8xxxu , bajar e instalar el del fabricante https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver.

Espero que les sirva esta experiencia!

Saludos

----------

